# Suche C&C Generäle ähnliches Spiel



## RSX (8. April 2009)

*Suche C&C Generäle ähnliches Spiel*

Hallo,
mich hat die Lust an Strategiespielen wieder gepackt. Nun will ich mir ein neues Stragtegiespiel kaufen, das ähnlich wie C&C Generäle ist. Heißt: Ein Spiel das mehr oder weniger in der Gegenwart spielt.

Mit C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3 bin ich relativ unzufrieden.

Wer kann mir ein Spiel empfehlen, das so ähnlich wie mein geliebtes C&C Generäle ist? 

Meine PC-Daten findet ihr in der Signatur, falls das relevant sein sollte.

MfG


----------



## grubsnek (8. April 2009)

*AW: Suche C&C Generäle ähnliches Spiel*

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen die *World in Conflict Complete Edition* für 30€ gekauft. Das Spiel ist einfach der Hammer! 

Zuerst war ich zwar auch etwas skeptisch, da man sich, anders als in C&C, keine Basis aufbaut und dann Einheiten produziert. Stattdessen hat man eine bestimmte Anzahl an Punkten mit denen man Einheiten anfordert. Nach kurzer Wartezeit werden diese per Flugzeug angeliefert. Werden die Einheiten zerstört, so erhält man seine zuvor investierten Punkte langsam zurück.

World in Conflict Complete bietet eine gute Grafik, eine spannende Story und außerdem jede Menge Action und Spielspaß. Ich kanns nur empfehlen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (8. April 2009)

*AW: Suche C&C Generäle ähnliches Spiel*



grubsnek schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen die *World in Conflict Complete Edition* für 30€ gekauft. Das Spiel ist einfach der Hammer!
> 
> Zuerst war ich zwar auch etwas skeptisch, da man sich, anders als in C&C, keine Basis aufbaut und dann Einheiten produziert. Stattdessen hat man eine bestimmte Anzahl an Punkten mit denen man Einheiten anfordert. Nach kurzer Wartezeit werden diese per Flugzeug angeliefert. Werden die Einheiten zerstört, so erhält man seine zuvor investierten Punkte langsam zurück.
> 
> World in Conflict Complete bietet eine gute Grafik, eine spannende Story und außerdem jede Menge Action und Spielspaß. Ich kanns nur empfehlen.



Ich hab WiC auch und finds vom Spielspaß her ehr mäßig.  Das Gameplay ist durch die arg begrenzte Anzahl an Einheiten ziemlich lahm und überhaupt hat es ehr wenig mit CnC Generals gemeinsam, da es ausschließlich ums Erobern von Checkpoints geht.

@RSX: Ich würde eventuell Company of Heroes empfehlen, das spielt jedoch im 2. WK.

Hast du denn schonmal das ZeroHour Erweiterungspack zu Generals ausprobiert?


----------



## grubsnek (8. April 2009)

*AW: Suche C&C Generäle ähnliches Spiel*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> überhaupt hat es ehr wenig mit CnC Generals gemeinsam, da es ausschließlich ums Erobern von Checkpoints geht.
> 
> Ich würde eventuell Company of Heroes empfehlen, das spielt jedoch im 2. WK.



Gut, wenn mans so sieht hat Company of Heroes aber ich nicht allzu viel mit CnC gemeinsam. 
Aber du hast schon recht, CoH ist auch ein 1A Strategiespiel.


----------



## RSX (8. April 2009)

*AW: Suche C&C Generäle ähnliches Spiel*

Danke für eure Ratschläge. 

@GR-Thunderstorm: Ja, ich habe bereits C&C Generäle "Die Stunde Null". Gibt es in Company of Heroes auch einen Skirmish-Modus wie in C&C wo man einfach nur seine Basis aufbauen muss usw.?

MfG


----------



## Phil_5 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Suche C&C Generäle ähnliches Spiel*

ja es gibt in COH auch einen Skirmish Modus.

Ich finde das COH eines der besten Strategiespiele überhaupt ist - und zudem kommt morgen die nächste Erweiterung "Tales of Valor" in den Handel


----------

